# ginger now



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i think i ghot the photo in ,i'm still new at this
lumpy


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

You did, and _adorable!_


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the frizz on Ginger's head! She looks so sweet.
Kiki has just had her first 'trim' only groomer was obviously a bit enthusiastic and scalped her - it is taking me some time to get used to my nearly naked dog.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Ginger Is a real cutie, can see why you adore her so much... Those eyes 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful girl xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ginger is looking lovely sugerlump!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ginger is sooo cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, looks a real sweetie.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cute little face!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It worked, well done. What a cutie!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

She looks lovely and fluffy and clean Lumpy!!


----------

